# 942: thought update killed box, didn't - just switch lockup



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

I am not sure when the updated dropped (3:00AM?) but when I got home I turned on the TV and flipped through the channels...watch the news etc. 

Then I check to see the DVR schedule for this evening and how many days the guide was going out. (mine has been only for 7 day unless I do a switch check)
To my suprise I had shceduled timer too next Thursday (thats 10 day! something wrong)

So I start looking around the Menue to see if any options had changed and didnt find anything obvious. I 

(This is where it goes bad)
I go to setup and run a switch check to see if the known bug of the long long wait for find the sat after a switch check is finished. 

(Important fact: I run a DPP44 and a seperator)
I start the switch check and tuner one goes to 1 of 38 (HUH?!?) instead of 1 of 4
Tuner two doesnt do anything AT ALL.
Tuner one finishes it switch check and I get the warning screen that one of my tuners may not be hooked up. 

At this point I do a hard reboot wait 6min. I press select and I open to 
ERROR 502
"A problem has been detected with you switch box configuration. If both tuners are being used, they must both be connected to the sane satellite. This problem coulde be casued by a faulty switch box or incorrect connection. If the problem cannot be found or fixed remove the satellite connections from on of the tuners. This probelm must be resolved before you can use your reciever. Please make the appropriatre modification and exit this screen to view the results of the check switch test and run check switch again."


So the check switch screen show no connectivity on turner 1 and only 110 on turner 2.

(This is where it get really strange)
I do a soft reboot and again I get the ERROR 502. I leave the error on the screen for 10 min as I am in the Kitchen getting a sandwich. I come back ready to disconnet on of the tuners for some testing and close the 502 error screen and NOW my check switch screen is reception verified with all sats OK. 
I do anothe check switch and now both tuners do a 1-4 check just fine.


Dare I do another hard reboot and switch test?


----------



## StevenD (Nov 6, 2004)

Unplug the power inserter for the DP+44. Let it sit a few minutes, then plug it back in and run a switch test again. Ive had to reset my DP+44 a couple of times in the last few months.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Update:

After several reboots the system seems to have returned to normal and the issue has not repeated itself.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Sounds like the DPP44 locked up, and needed to be reset.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I have had similar issues, namely can't find anything on Tuner 1 but Tuner 2 works fine, check switch takes like 10 - 15 minutes to finish and give you the failure message. I have this problem if I pull power to the 942, or when I've disconnected the RG-6 from the Tuner inputs on the 942. Typically another power plug reset followed by a check switch fixes this. I've only had this issue since installing the DPP44. Never saw it with my DP34. I did not expierence this issue after the 225 install, however did expierence it after having to unplug my receiver last night to reroute the power cord (225 software install happened sometime earlier yesterday).


----------



## djmav (Apr 14, 2005)

When I went to my timers, all my timers where GONE! This happend on with 225 update! 

Had to create all timers again.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Your timer list was empty, or was your daily schedule just not showing your future timers?


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

I had the same ERROR 502 problem, but not until the L225 update.

My Dish 942 was setup last Wed (May 11) and the must-carry 61.5 dish was installed on Sat. Since I’m a new customer, I have Dish Pro Plus setup with the DPP Twin LNB. One coax from DPP Twin LNB feeds into my house and a Dish Plus separator is used to split the coax into Tuner 1 and Tuner 2. I have no legacy equipment.

Everything was working fine until I got home on Mon and noticed my timers never fired and the system could not acquire a satellite signal. After running a check switch, the system was working again. Up to this point I have been allowing updates and turning off my receiver every night.

I got home on Tue to find the same problem; however the check switch did not work. I tried soft and hard reboots, but nothing worked! After one of the hard reboots or running a check switch (I can’t remember which), I received the ERROR 502. So, I disconnected the Tuner 2 coax from the separator to the receiver and ran check switch. The check switch on Tuner 1 passed and Tuner 2 failed as expected. Although, at least I could watch TV at this point. I reconnected the Tuner 2 coax and retried a series of check switches and reboots, but nothing worked. I disabled updates and left my receiver on. Disconnected Tuner 2 coax and ran check switch in order to get back to a good state. Went to bed.

This morning, I reconnected Tuner 2, ran check switch, and now everything is working again. I’m at a loss at what to do. I know this is a new product, but this is very frustrating. I’ve rebooted/checked this Dish receiver more times in the last WEEK than I did in all the YEARS I owned my TiVo.


----------



## djmav (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Mark, sorry for the vagueness in my previous post. 

It was both. The timers were not in the timer section and the daily schedule was blank as well.


----------

